# Greetings



## faina33 (Jul 19, 2021)

Greetings, New member here from IL.
I play on multiple instruments, and love world of music


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 19, 2021)

Good to have you aboard, @faina33 -- what sort of music inspires you?


----------



## faina33 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks you for your reply Double Helix I really enjoy ethnic music


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

Cool to have you on these boards. Would love to hear some of that music.


----------



## faina33 (Jul 21, 2021)

@doctoremmet I will defiantly be happy to share )
I have some interesting ideas but my Perfectionism each time induce me leave them out on shelf (


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

faina33 said:


> @doctoremmet I will defiantly be happy to share )
> I have some interesting ideas but my Perfectionism each time induce me leave them out on shelf (


That’s the reason I never finish my music - let alone post it. Sounds familiar  no idea why they call it perfectionism hehe, because it’s not leading to perfect results now does it


----------



## faina33 (Jul 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> no idea why they call it perfectionism hehe, because it’s not leading to perfect results now does it


that's also what I thoughts of


----------

